# McDonald's unter Jugendlichen



## greving (17. November 2019)

Ist es immernoch in bei euch oder eher nicht. Was hat McDonald's abgelöst?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. November 2019)

Da ich kein Jugendlicher mehr bin, was hat diese frage für einen Sinn?


----------



## amdahl (17. November 2019)

ΔΣΛ;10102092 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich kein Jugendlicher mehr bin, was hat diese frage für einen Sinn?


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass nicht jede Frage in einem offenen Forum an dich direkt gerichtet ist?


----------



## Schori (17. November 2019)

Ich bin zwar kein Jugendlicher mehr aber Mcdoof war bei "uns" nie in.
Man ist aus Mangel an Alternativen da hin um was zu futtern.


----------



## GxGamer (17. November 2019)

Hallo msimpr.
.
.
.
Tschüß msimpr.


-Closed-


----------

